# Help!



## scotchyogi (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a black moor that has some sort of cottony white fungus on his fin, and sometimes on his head. There are 2 moors in the tank, and the other has never shown any similar symptoms. I can conclude that is not contagious, nor is it ick. This has been going on for some time, and I can't seem to find a cure. I've tried Melafix, Quickcure, Maroxy, and Maracyn with no effect on it. Of course not all at once. I have a good filter, and do regular water changes. I do not overfeed. I'm not new to fish keeping, but this one has me stumped. It's a splotchy white stuff on his tail fin. It does not seem to increase, but by the way he moves his fin, pulling it in close most of the time, it's clear there is some irritation. Any experienced folks out there have any thoughts about this? Help my little pug fish if you can. Pug...uh...like the dog? That's kind of what moors are like. Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you tried salt? That's another standby that I don't see listed.


----------



## scotchyogi (Sep 29, 2008)

*Salt*

I have not. I'll give that one a go. Yeesh. What is this stuff? It's tough.


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like he's a he to me  I freaked out at first too.. tried fungus drops but no help. so I am going with the spawning possibilty.


----------

